# No slurry



## tykyle39 (May 2, 2012)

Was wondering what should I do? I was making Apfelwein, a Cornucopia Tropical Reisling and Skeeter Pee yesterday. I had two slurries from port wine kits but didn't want off flavors or colors for my first batch of SP. Any way I was in a mode pitching yeast and pitched some yeast in the Skeeter Pee bucket. I was supposed to wait 24-48 hours to let the preservative evaporate. Will it be okay to add yeast on the second day or wait and see? Thanks.


----------



## bzac (May 2, 2012)

Make a starter instead.

Less chance of h2s than a slurry anyway.

Get your starter going with a strong yeast like 1118 and you can use welches juice makers white juice or similar.

Get that going well for 3 days and add it to your pee


----------



## Arne (May 2, 2012)

Give it a couple of days and see if it takes off. If not, make a starter and dump it in. You could make a starter now and wait a couple of days. If it doesn't take off, you can use the starter. If it does take off, start another batch and you will have a starter. Win Win situation. By the way, you probably need to start another batch. Most folks have found they don't have nearly enough. That's speaking from experience. LOL, Arne.


----------



## tykyle39 (May 4, 2012)

bzac said:


> Make a starter instead.
> 
> Less chance of h2s than a slurry anyway.
> 
> ...



Okay so no fermentation in the bucket. I couldn't find welches that didn't have a preservative so I used apple juice concentrate. First I added the yeast to half the concentrate. Waited an hour and activity was noted. I then added 2 cups of skeeter pee must and put it in one of the empty water jugs I used to make the must. There is activity for sure. Should I just gradually add more must to make a gallon then add to my bucket? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Arne (May 4, 2012)

If it was me, I would put a little more of the must in it, wait til tomorrow, and dump er in, unless I was in a big hurry, then I would try just dumpin it in. Your choice. Arne.


----------



## tykyle39 (May 6, 2012)

Arne said:


> If it was me, I would put a little more of the must in it, wait til tomorrow, and dump er in, unless I was in a big hurry, then I would try just dumpin it in. Your choice. Arne.



Thanks bzac and Arne. I waited 3 days adding some skeeter pee each day totaling 1 gallon then added it back to the must bucket. Happy to say fermentation is perking along.


----------

